# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for May 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Give someone a flower

Advanced Task - Skydive from a skyscaper

----------


## I_C_U

I'll surely give the advanced task a try.

But isn't the basic task the same as last year's May task?

----------


## Serenity

Just to clarify, you can do both tasks in the same dream, right?

----------


## ninja9578

yes.

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun.

----------


## Connor23

Wow. Last night i thought if my WILD attempts succeed tonight, i will jump from the empire state buildiing.

----------


## YYNYM

I am going to do the basic one... sounds easy.
Hope I LD in time!

----------


## Naiya

Aww, the basic task is so nice.  ::D:

----------


## Samael

> Advanced Task - Skydive from a skyscraper



Hee! Parachutes are optional, right?

Also, shouldn't it be "BASE Jump"? 

/nitpick

----------


## horsey101

Yeah, it is BASE jumping. Skydiving may imply that a parachute is required, but it is a dream after all so who knows?

----------


## Bethany

Yes, giving a DC a flower was the basic task for May last year... that's when I last posted in my DJ (naughty me) and it was my old signature line (which I've now updated for May this year)!

Just got back into my DJ because of having nightmare problems... gonna get back in control of my dreams!

I didn't achieve the TotM May last year so looking forward to attempting it this year!  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Is flying allowed?  I mean, can I just teleport/climb/fly/take the elevator to the top of a skyscraper, jump and fly away?  Or I will need a skydiving device? (something that would be used in waking state)

----------


## Samael

I just figure it would be easier to land, rather than try to summon a parachute. Or, if it's your thing, pull out of freefall by floating or flying.

On the other hand, I've always wanted to use a wingsuit.

----------


## SoupRobot

I think I'll try for both... shouldn't be too hard if I can ever get another LD.

----------


## Bethany

I'm not sure how I will get to the top of my sky scraper... should give that some thought, but jumping off I would freefall for a while, enjoy that experience, then pull up at the last minute and fly back upwards and away to do something else...

Oh how about sky dive off the sky scraper all the way to the ground head first, arm outstretched and grab a flower from a garden before twisting round and flying back up to find some dream character to give it to... do both tasks in one smooth action...

Ok, I'm not that advanced... but one can "dream" haha.

----------


## J.D.

The advanced task is gonna be awesome! I can't wait to try it! It's going to be no parachute, straight nose dive to the pavement.  ::D:   Should be enough to finally put people's mind at ease... you don't die if you die in a dream.

----------


## I_C_U

*Advanced ToTM~! ( WILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Long*
Vividity: *Great*

¤ I woke up at 4:00 am, and attempted a WILD, soon after that, I was hearing screams in my room. A scene of me being outside was forming, then I arrived at my dream scene. ¤ *I was walking around the street, thinking about what I should. The idea of doing the advanced ToTM came up. I blinked, then the place became empty. I saw a skyscraper far away, so I began walking towards it, and it became closer. I realized that I was close, I stopped and looked up. It was pretty high. There was a sign, and I began reading it out loud, " Burj Dubai, the longest tower in the world, with the hight of 15 KMs. Wow ... Now THAT is high. " I looked at my hands, they were firing up. I gathered the flames and focused on them, I then launched them at the ground. That force made me burst up. I was feeling the wind through me. I saw the top of that building, but the flames I was depending on disappeared. With my hands full of smokes, I was trying to grab anything while falling. There was a window which I managed to grab. I pulled myself up, there was a person in arms, wearing a heavy armor. I saw a computer desk, too. I broke the window, then I quickly rolled over to the desk and it fell on the ground. I was hiding, hopping that that guy didn't notice me. I peeked, then he saw me. He was standing infront of an elevator. I wanted to reach the top, so I rampaged through the room, hurrying to the elevator. That guy took a shotgun, then loaded it. And shot. I slowed time so I could see the bullets, and I made my way to the elevator. The door closed. The numbers weren't normal, 16 was at the bottom and 9 at the middle. I clicked all the button randomly, and the elevator moved. After a minute the elevator stopped, and I was at the top. I walked to the edge and observed what's down, but I couldn't, there wasn't anything but clouds. Then I jumped, head first. The winds were rushing through my head, and the clouds were revealing the ground. Then I crashed with my head and had a headach, then I woke up.*

----------


## ClearView

I will definitely try the advanced task... Something I've wanted to do in the Waking World. Hehe..

-CV

*Btw Ninja, where can you access the Lucid limited access forum?

Thanks.

----------


## PercyLucid

So close!!!!

Darn it!!!!

I remembered the task on my lucid dream and started to perform it.  My inner clock woke me up (It was almost time to wake up and my alarm clock was about to ring)  I just needed two more minutes and I would succeed.  Probably a few more minutes and I would do the advanced one as well





> Comments - Dream - Lucid Dream *DREAM SIGN*
> 
> I recalled one dream tonight.  It was during my last REM, but it was a short dream (lucid) because it was time to wake up and my body awakened itself. Too bad... I was going to complete easily both (at least one) tasks of the month!!!
> 
> *Alone in the Mountain*
> 
>  I was with some friends, I think at college (I'm not in college) They were all made up friends.  I've been in this place before. I can't recall well this place.  I knew I dreamed more before here but can't recall.   I was talking with my friends and walking around.  
> We were going to have a party somewhere in the country.  We appeared in the country, on a mountain.  The sky was cloudy and it was afternoon.  We had fun, we did not that much but I felt happy.  It was night and a big group of friends announced they were about to leave and disappeared.  Despite all the rarities of my dreams here and before at the college and I did not become lucid yet.  I performed no reality checks.  
> I was alone with one friend.  My friend announced he had to leave and he said, "I will summon a car"   I instantly became lucid and the vividness of the dream increased dramatically.  I could see the starts filling the sky, I could hear the noises from the insects and even feel the wind in my face.  My friend was next to the road and suddenly, a white car appeared.  The light beams of the car were on.  It was a white rusty car.  It was one of this old school large (very large) cars.  My friend jumped inside, smiling and said, "Bye!!!"  The car started moving and I said, "Oh yeah?"  I started to smile and I walk towards the road blocking the way.  When the car approaches me I said out loud, "STOP!!"  My hand was open and facing the car. The car avoids me and keeps going until it disappears.  I concentrated in summoning another car for but I fail as well.  I think, "So, that's what is going on, huh?  This is my freaking dream, so screw the car, I just fly home."  I jump once, then I jump a second time (higher) then I jump a third time even higher doing a somersault and start flying.   Usually this technique works very well for me.  I perform three jumps ending in a somersault and I start flying.  I was not flying very high, let's say around 30 feet high.  I was following the path of the road.  I saw several people running and biking.  This reinforced my lucidity (it was late night in the middle of nowhere... how come there was people biking and running)  I remember my task of the month.  "Give a flower to someone."  So I planned in landing, summoning a flower in my hand and blocking the way to stop a runner or a bike.  I started to decrease height to land, when everything become blurry and starts to fade.  I tried to spin to recover my dream, but the image of my room became vivid and more vivid until I came back to waking.  I performed a reality check to make sure I was in waking life.  Everything was normal so I looked at my watch.  08:10 am.  I had to wake up at 08:15 am.  I usually wake up before my clock does wake me up, so my inner alarm noticed me it was time to wake up.  Darn... so close!!!



Do not give me credit!!!!  As you can see I failed due lack of time  ::D:   Hopefully this night or soon enough I will complete both of them  :smiley:

----------


## Cacophony

*I had this dream last night.... I hadn't even read the task until this morning.

I began taking pictures around me. I was taking pictures of the people on the moon. When I saw how the pictures turned out I found that if you take pictures of humans, things they miss from Earth will appear in the picture in a greenish-bluish-ghoulish sort of wispy way. 

I took a picture of this gangsta kid, and in the picture his gang appeared around him. I took a picture of Katie and there were flowers all around her. I was so baffled by this. I wanted to see if these things were real. I kept taking pictures of Katie to figure out where the flowers were located. I then, at the moment I took the picture, reached out towards her and plucked a flower. It was bluish-greenish and see through and you could barely feel it in your hand. I handed it to her and she began to tear up. She decided she was going to leave the moon and start her own garden. I said I thought I was going to leave the moon because it seemed like an altogether dreary place, and people weren't very happy there.*

----------


## YYNYM

Hey, the basic task is the same as a year ago...
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=77041

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow Cacophony, sounds like a precog. Well If I ever get lucid and Asuka is around... Must give her a flower!

----------


## Puffin

Jeeze, the advanced task seems hard because of the possibility of me dying in the dream... But the flower one seems to easy. What to do...
I'll see if I can do the advanced.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I'm in for this one! Gonna have to try to get lucid again soon though, I've been low on my recall and completely out of the office on LDs.

----------


## BigFan

Will definitely try to go for these tasks, the first one will be interesting to see a DC's reaction. As for the second one, that will test your courage, since, you are jumping off a skyscraper, although, if I do try it, I will likely try to use a parachute  :tongue2:

----------


## Supernova

Aw, next LD I am DEFINATELY going for the advanced task. That's too cool to pass up. No parachute needed  :wink2:

----------


## Samael

Fail. I remembered to try out the task, but I couldn't get to a skyscraper before I woke up. In retrospect, I should have given the dream-girlfriend a flower.





> Jeeze, the advanced task seems hard because of the possibility of me dying in the dream...



Our dream-avatars can be pretty bouncy, you know.  :wink2:  Anyway, I'm pretty sure you still pass if you wake up because of the landing.

----------


## Connor23

im debating between free falling and flying just before hitting the ground or taking the ground on head first

----------


## J.D.

I tried the advanced but I can't remember if I managed it!!  :Sad: 

03.05.2010Sandscraper (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This just came back to me while I was flicking through the forums and saw the task of the month.  I remember attempting it at some point during the night.  

I was climbing out of a pool of water in the desert, holding on to a sandstone pillar.  I started hauling myself up the side of it, thinking about the task of the month- to jump off a skyscraper.  I hadn't looked up to see the top of this structure, so I thought if I kept going I'd get pretty high.  I climbed for ages, and when I reached the top of the pillar, I jumped on to a larger one which went up farther.  Unfortunately I have no idea what happened next, or if I completed the task.  Real bummer.
Must try again!

----------


## PercyLucid

Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yesterday my inner clock screwed me up and woke me up before I could complete the first task.  But tonight I was determined I was going to complete the task of the month and I did it!!!!  I had a pretty robust dream, took good care specially with my first steps to not wake up and completed both tasks!  I'm so excited!!!!  Today is my 2nd week anniversary in this forum and I already succeed with the task of the month!!!! Yay!!!

My dream is on my journal and here as well as indicated in the rules.  Enjoy!!


Comments - Dream - Lucid Dream 

*Handling flowers to entities and jumping over the pit after mocking people*

  I had a false awakening.  I always do RC when I wake up does not matter where, when or how.  I was in my bed and my hands looked blurry.  The entire room looked blurry and I realized it was a dream  I walked away from bed and started to explore.  I was looking for something to read so I would reinforce my lucidity.  At the same time, I would hold tighter to the dream without exhausting my lucidity.  I went to the main door of my house and there was a poster on my door.  I knew that I have no such thing as poster in my waking home so I tried to read it.  I saw everything blurry so I got closer to try to read it.  As I approached the door I was able to walk through it.  The door opened itself so I exited my home.  The exit was the same, the same stairs and everything was normal.  It was night.  While I was walking I remembered I had to give a flower to some one.  A weird entity appears in front of me.  It was as big as a regular cat, but it was pink.  It had two wings and a female voice.  The entity was female.  I pulled a stick from nowhere and tried to turn it into a flower.  I placed my hand on the stick and the entity appeared to be happy.  She knew what I was doing.  A few purple sprouts appeared on the stick.  I wanted to do my job well done so I kept concentrating.  These sprouts became bigger and bigger until they became something like lilies.  However, in the dream I felt it was a type of flower that you can find in a cactus.  The stick was not longer a stick but a bouquet full of purple flowers.  I handed it to the pink entity and she got very happy. 

I walked away.  I was walking on the street and it was day.  I wanted to perform another reality check to keep up with my lucidity.  I looked at my left hand, my thumb was missing, I looked at my right hand, two fingers were missing.  I also felt my phone vibrate in my shirt pocket, but my phone was in my pants pocket.  I found it weird so pulled my phone  And actually it was weird because my phone was in my desk and I have nothing in bed that vibrates.  Nothing from walking life was near me except of my bed, covers, pillow and wife.   I pulled my phone and I felt like staring at it to set what was going on.  It was a phone I do not own and it was doing funny stuff.  The vividness of the dream skyrocketed.  Too many reality checks in a row and the detail grew.  I could see everything very clear.  They sky was very clear and blue.  I could feel the wind in my face, hear the sound of the cars... everything.  I felt very happy.
I saw suddenly a few skyscrapers.  I remembered I had to sky dive from one of them to complete the whole lucid task.  All the skyscrapers  where in the other side of the road.  I felt I was for a while in the dream and it was very vivid so I was not afraid of waking up.  I took flight.  This time I did not need to perform my typical three jumps to fly.  I just floated and started to fly.  When I had a considerable height and I was heading to the skyscraper, the wind started to blow hard.  I could not move, I was paralyzed in the air.  Slowly the wind was pushing me back.  I held to a tree and the wind blew even harder.  I could hold still until the wind stopped.  Then I kept flying towards to the skyscraper until I reach the top.  There was a parking lot on the very top of the building.  The sound of the street was low.  I was pretty high.  I walked around the parking lot.  The whole lot was surrounded by a metal fence (so people would not fall off) I was going to jump out but I found something funnier.  I heard there was a lady in the lot so I wanted to freak her out. She was parked next to the edge of the building.  I jumped over her car and started to mock her.  I started to make noises, to jump on her car and laugh and her.  She told me she was going to call the police.  She pulled her cell phone and started to call.  When she was done, I jumped over the edge of the building.  She started to scream.  I reached the ground very fast.  It was fun!!  There was a policeman coming towards me so I decided to bounce back to the top of the building. The police man was dressed like a S.W.A.T. but he was a regular policeman.  However, I crashed in the ground.  Did not hurt a bit, but the policeman grabbed me.  I started to spin to teleport and go crazy as my tasks were accomplished.  However, everything became dark.  I knew I was about to wake up, so I kept spinning. 

I woke up very happy and wrote everything down.

----------


## Squaddle

I won't try I will do this lol.

----------


## I_C_U

*Basic ToTM ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Short*
Vividity: *Great*

I was just outside of my school. I had the idea of doing the ToTM, but I wasn't lucid. I found a flower and picked it up from the ground. I went inside and walked to my classroom. To my suprise, it wasn't my normal classroom, it was a movie theatre. I looked at the board, they were showing a trailer of Toys Story 3. I walked up to the last seat upstairs. I then sat down. After the trailer finished, they were showing the _How to Lucid Dream_ video from youtube. I realized that something was wrong, so pinched my nose and became *lucid. I looked down at my hands, and the flower was still there. A girl came to me. " What's your name? " She asked. I told her my name. " Sex? " She asked. " No, thanks. " I replied. " No, silly. I meant male or female? " She asked. " I don't know. " I replied. I gave her the flower. She thanked me for it, then I woke up.*

----------


## iadr

*Skyscraper - Diving Off Of (WILD)*
Being taken up this very high cliff while lucid when I remember the task of diving off a skyscraper. When I concentrate on finding a skyscraper, the cliff in front of me turns into a tall skyscraper that is built into the cliff. I float up to the top of the skyscraper and land.

Because of the way it looks with these bars across the front of it, I decide that this must be somewhere in London. Although the side I was on was built into the cliff, the other side looks more like a traditional skyscraper as there are tall building all around it.

As I go back to the cliff side and get ready to dive off I begin feeling weak, so back up and take a deep breath. I then run toward the side and dive off head first. After tumbling through the air for a while I begin to sense that I'm getting close to the ground, so concentrate on leveling out, after which I come down to a soft landing. The top of the building is barely visible as I look up.

----------


## monkeyking

After a long night of non-lucid flower giving and pretending to give my Uncle a flower which wasn't there, I finally gave a doctor a flower while spending time in an illness quarantine.

----------


## PercyLucid

> After a long night of non-lucid flower giving and pretending to give my Uncle a flower which wasn't there, I finally gave a doctor a flower while spending time in an illness quarantine.



It has to be a full lucid dream though.

----------


## monkeyking

The last dream was a full lucid dream.  I'm sure you aren't implying I need to be lucid throughout every dream of the night.

----------


## XeL

Alright, I'll give this a go.

----------


## monkeyking

I guess I should clarify my dreams?  I'm new here and unsure why my lucid dreams aren't considered lucid.  I have many dreams in an evening and wake between dream chains.  I was giving out flowers during non-lucid dreams throughout the night.  These dreams were interspersed with lucid dreams where I would mime giving someone a flower, but there would be nothing in my hand.  The final dream of the evening was fully lucid after identifying my dreaming state during some bizarre car ride.  The flower was interesting, as I made it appear in my hand and was a wilted rose.  The flower looked as if it had been cut off of a bush about 4 inches from the bloom and had been sitting out of water for a few days.  The color was a pale pink with a bit of red @ the edges.  I was comforting people in some sort of quarantine setting with a nice warm pool of water when I decided to conjure a doctor to give the rose to.  I had also decided, before falling asleep that I would try to give my flower to a doctor.  If this is still unsatisfactory for meeting task requirements, some advice would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> The last dream was a full lucid dream.  I'm sure you aren't implying I need to be lucid throughout every dream of the night.



No, that's not what he meant (I don't think). For the TOTM (and TOTY), clarification like what you gave below...





> I guess I should clarify my dreams?  I'm new here and unsure why my lucid dreams aren't considered lucid.  I have many dreams in an evening and wake between dream chains.  I was giving out flowers during non-lucid dreams throughout the night.  These dreams were interspersed with lucid dreams where I would mime giving someone a flower, but there would be nothing in my hand.  The final dream of the evening was fully lucid after identifying my dreaming state during some bizarre car ride.  The flower was interesting, as I made it appear in my hand and was a wilted rose.  The flower looked as if it had been cut off of a bush about 4 inches from the bloom and had been sitting out of water for a few days.  The color was a pale pink with a bit of red @ the edges.  I was comforting people in some sort of quarantine setting with a nice warm pool of water when I decided to conjure a doctor to give the rose to.  I had also decided, before falling asleep that I would try to give my flower to a doctor.  If this is still unsatisfactory for meeting task requirements, some advice would be greatly appreciated.



... is required. It's why many members quote the completed task in question from their journals. It also helps to put the lucid part of the dream in another font or color, just to make it a little easier to find where you did the task.  :smiley:

----------


## monkeyking

I had a feeling That I didn't go into enough detail.  Thank you for the pointers.

----------


## Samael

Lucidity! I did the "give a DC a flower" part of the task, but the building I jumped from was only three stories tall.





> I look down at the uneven ground and sigh. I don't suppose this will count as a skyscraper? But no. Maybe I'll do the flower thing later. I throw myself off the building, feel my speed building -
> 
> Pause, as I consider where to land.
> 
> Full-speed, I crash into the remains of the entrance, numbly feeling my ankle bend at an impossible angle. I stand up, feeling no pain, and head east toward the blurry archway.
> 
> There's no one here, unfortunately. I sigh, and look beyond the arch. There's a whole bunch of people milling around on the lawn beyond it, so I consider trying the flower task. I pick up a flowering piece of the clover weed that runs rampant around Ixburg, and scan the area for someone my age - most of the people here are elderly.
> 
> I focus on the piece of clover in my hand and it turns into a violet. The colours shift and blur and it becomes a rageddy, fushia thing. The flower shifts into a perfect bunch of green and I concentrate, pulling a pink rose-bud from the centre.
> ...

----------


## ray

miss me ninja?  ::D:  anywho,
   completed the basic task: give somebody a flower.
i was walking in my barracks to the duty hut so that i could sign out and go to walmart with my boyfriend.i changed my mind and said that i wanted to go to the beach so we did and while we were walking on the beach we saw a little girl and her brother making a sandcastle. she was trying to make a flag unsuccessfully out of seaweed to stick to the top of her tower. instead i bent down and made a green rose out of the seaweed and stuck it in her tower for her. we walked away and as i was dancing in the sand in front of alex i conjured a boquet of roses behind my back.walking up behind him, cuz i had went behind him to hide the roses, i jumped on his back and handed him the roses. he made fun of my cuteness and i ran away as he tried to tickle attack me. i hate being tickled.... :Sad: .

----------


## your_mum

gonna try this ASAP

----------


## PercyLucid

Yeah  ::D:   I hope to see you soon with it completed  :smiley:   I feel lonely in the lucid task club  ::cry::

----------


## Samael

Do you have to complete both to get into the "lucid task club"?  :tongue2:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Nope, just one will get you an invisible membership card.
But, completing both gives you four wings, and who wouldn't want four wings?

----------


## Samael

Hey, I could totally use four wings. Especially while I'm jumping off that skyscraper.

I don't suppose I could borrow said wings before I do the advanced task... please?

 ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

You don't need 'em, you got LUCIDITY!
*flies out the bloody window*

----------


## Samael

*as a bloody pile of goo* 

I... need to work on my landing...

----------


## Delwind

I was going to sleep on the roof of a building, i walked to there and i started to try to sleep, but the streets were very noisy and i couldnt sleep, so i looked down and i became lucid, i had a parachute and there was lots of people looking at me as if i was going to suicide, then i jumped, i started falling so smooth i didn't have to open the parachute, and i didn't even reach the floor, because i was floating like one meter above the ground, and alot of people came around me asking how did i do that,i didn't want to talk, then i blasted them all with telekinesis, and i went to find my DG...

----------


## Max ツ

Completed both tasks after failing twice! Finally!
I will post the full dream in my DJ soon, but here's the concerned part.

I was at the top of the World Trade Center. Don't ask me how I got there, but in brief, it was an unexpected scenario change right after an FA. Remembering the task of the month, I summoned some parachutes for me and some of my friends, who somehow happened to be there. We all run far back, and I see that my shoes have now become roller blades. All for the better, I thought. We speed towards the end, but there was a fence type barrier, almost two meters high, that protected people from falling. At the last moment, I do a back flip, flawlessly avoiding it.
I am in mid-air, and rushing toward the ground. The wind was holding me up, slowing my fall. It was amazing, with the wind against my face and through my clothes. I decide to try some acrobatic tricks, but I find that it is quite hard to move about. All I manage is to roll about a bit.  ::D: 
Somehow, the ground was still far away. Then one of my friends comes over to help me with tricks in mid-air. She looks like a pro, doing back flips and all kinda weird stuff that I would only manage in a lucid and on the ground. She teaches me the basics of using the air resistance and adjusting angles and such, and pretty soon I am able to do some quite impressive moves. I thank her for that, and suddenly the basic task clicks on in my mind. I look for a flower in my pocket, but all I find is a doll of a clown. I look desperately for a flower elsewhere, and spot one little decoration rose in the breast pocket of my tuxedo. I take it out, and it's still fresh. I give her the flower, telling her that it was a token of appreciation. She looks delighted by it, and thanks me. Now that I have no more tasks, I look around. I am still falling, but somehow we are at the Mount Everest. In fact, I am right on top of it. I am about to hit the ground, but I turn gravity off quickly, slowing my fall to a graceful landing.

Well, that's that. I had some more fun with my LD after landing, but I will post the full dream in my DJ soon.

----------


## Max ツ

PS you can count on me to be a regular on completing the Lucid tasks each month. Coz I like that orange name and badges of yours!

----------


## Naiya

Monkeyking & Delwind, you're both getting badges, but keep in mind that to receive a badge, you'll always have to post a full description of the dream (or at least the relevant parts) in the thread here or link it to your dream journal on DV. A short description is okay if your recall wasn't great, but generally try to write the whole thing out in detail.  :wink2: 

You aren't _required_ to link to your dream journal, but it's generally how it's done.  :Cheeky:

----------


## PercyLucid

> PS you can count on me to be a regular on completing the Lucid tasks each month. Coz I like that orange name and badges of yours!




Yeah, they are very cool  :smiley:

----------


## Mirse

if you WILD you can pick up a new dream, and start out on the skyscraper.

----------


## Dream scientist

Hey, skydiving was _my_ idea!
Just kidding.

----------


## Mirse

Managed to do the advanced. But its so bleak, really before the dream the advanced task was the last thing i thought about. Then in the dream (it started out lucid) i was on the Empire state building. I hesitated out of nervousness to jump, i remembered it was a dream, so i just jumped. it blacks out for a few seconds, but as i see myself almost hitting the ground a hole opens up, and i travel half-way across the earth by going through it. Ended up in china, then i woke up because my watch's alarm went off.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Completed the advanced task to jump off a skyscraper! I'll post a failed attempt first for funny-ness' sake, then the actual success dream:




> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...01#post1461901
> 15.05.201095: 5.15.10; 11:41AM Part 2: Attempt to Jump Off a Skyscraper. (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I come out of the previous dream and visualize another scene, going into a lucid where I'm next to a road that cuts through a dead corn field in the mid-afternoon. There's a girl there I recognize who is trying to DEILD as well, so someone (it could have been me who told her, but I don't recall) explains to close her eyes, visualize a scene, and walk around to get lucid. I take this advice myself and walk down a path adjacent to the road, which convinces me that I'm lucid. 
> 
> I turn around and I think of putting myself on a skyscraper to jump off it. I use the previously mentioned method to put myself on top of one, but I find myself still in a field after I walk around a bit. I visualize the skyscraper again, complete with an aerial view of a skyscraper with a  beautiful sprawling metropolis surrounding it, and wake up from the dream.







> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...04#post1461904
> 15.05.201095: 5.15.10; 11:41AM Part 3: Over the Edge of a Skyscraper. (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Dissatisfied that I'd only had one lucid this morning, I continued my DEILD attempts, all trying to place me on a skyscraper - a simple white/grey square building top with blue sky all around. Several attempts saw me get too excited for the experience of falling from a skyscraper, and I would stay awake with my eyes closed. However, I succeeded in one attempt and got into a lucid, walking atop the skyscraper I'd envisioned. I walked right up to the edge and peered down, not seeing that sprawling metropolis at the bottom I'd hoped for, but chose to hop down anyway. My body felt that convincing, exciting, very real lurch as I slipped into the air, over the edge, and started falling down the side of the skyscraper. The excitement from that lurching feeling of falling brought me out of the dream. 
> 
> Further attempts at DEILDs brought me no closer to more lucids than a few hallucinogenic visuals.

----------


## ninja9578

xXxUnumtriumxXx , awesome  ::D:

----------


## monkeyking

Thanks for the tips... I think I got it now.  
Here's me completing the advanced task.  For the entire dream see my dream Journal.  The link is in my sig.

...I'm dreaming! I now know why I've been so confused, and begin laughing hysterically at how well my mind tricked me away from lucidity so successfully. I also notice the sun is going down, closing the end of my second day dreaming. I use the computer at my dream job a bit and talk with a few dream employees before sitting down to watch some TV. I feel very strong in the dream so I'm just letting things go a bit. I sleep in my dream and awake to go for a bike ride with friends and eat lunch. I'm jumping my Tallbike all over the place and my friends are amazed at my skills. I go back to work and sit down to watch TV when I realize how boring this LD is. I think to myself, I'm sleeping on the couch with the TV on in thew background and dreaming lucidly of sitting on the couch watching TV. That is a collosal waste of an LD. I ignore the other people in the room and decide I'm going to fly. I jump up to take off Goku style and remember that usually I have to just jump and get floating first. I am immediately successful and fly up through the roof and into a building next to me. It is a huge office building with glass dividers between everything and white tile floor. I fly around a bit and get bored with aimlessly flying, so I go back to my "work house" I try to think of what I want to do next and remember I've been trying to skydive off a skyscraper for the Monthly advanced task on the forum and fly back up through the roof. This time it feels like my flight battery is low because I'm getting stuck in the roof and having to climb my way up and out of the structure. I experience the same thing at the corporate building. The tiles are breaking into large white scrabble tiles and I have to swim through them and finally I end up on the roof. I think about how many of the people describe jumping off of a building and falling, but no one has actually "skydived" off of a building. I decide I'm going to do a proper base jump, but first I needed a cheering section. I begin to conjure the sounds of people on the street. Weakly I hear 4 or five people cheering "one hundred" disjointedly. I think down to the ant sized people below that they need to cheer my name and within a few moments there is a tremendous group of civilians cheering 'Bri-AN, Bri-An Bri-AN'! I look down and realize it's far and scary. I check for a parachute to find there is none. I think real hard about it and check again. Still no parachute. I look down and think, I'm not going to have the courage to jump. I know I'm only dreaming, but it is still hard to actually throw myself off of a skyscraper. I decide to steel myself to the task, and figure my parachute IS there, it's just an invisible dream parachute. With that I jump. Hurtling downward and like a heavy leaf, swaying back and forth in the wind I fall and fall. My arms and legs spread out to stabilize my body in the wind. I reach my right hand to touch the top of my head and put my left hand near the small of my back to check my stability before I pull off, which is proper technique for ensuring you are stable enough to deploy your 'chute. I pull the cord on my left with my right hand inches from the ground and immediately go shooting back up into the sky. I pulled to low to float down slowly and my invisible 'chute is fast and responsive. I stall the 'chute just before hitting the ground a second time and roll as I hit to ensure I don't hurt myself. I'm ecstatic. As I gather my invisible 'chute, which is now very real, the same colors as the shotgun towers, I see my friends all waiting to congratulate me. The sun had come up on my 4th day in dream as I was skydiving.

I open my eyes on the couch and say out loud, 'I DID IT' before closing my eyes again.
I open my eyes on the couch at the work house and think, 'Man, I'm still lucid! what should I do now?'

There is a knock at the door;
"U.S. Census, anybody home?"
Time to wake up.

----------


## monkeyking

To clarify, No one had actually parachuted last time I read the thread.  It seems now people have properly base jumped.  I also wasn't trying to take away from anyone else's experience.  It was merely an observation I made within the dream to aid me in accomplishing the base jump to the best of my ability..

----------


## Clyde Machine

Man, that's an awesome way to do it, monkeyking! I want to go back and try to really land after jumping off the building, to see how I'd hit the ground, with or without a parachute.  ::D:

----------


## Requiem

*bTotM-give someone a flower*

"I reach the exit and go outside, there are a lot of people around and it is raining. I turn my attention to the b-TotM-give someone a flower. I see flowers in the bed near the steps. I pluck one and remove the roots. I don't kow flowers. It's yellow. The first girl I try says No thanks. But the second girl accepts the flower. She already has a red one."

Full entry is in my DJ.

----------


## slash112

Hmmm, that advanced task puts thoughts and ideas running through my head. I really want to do that.

It might just have motivated me enough to do it.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Basic Task completed, though I didn't actually expect to do it this morning!  :Shades wink: 
If you're interested, I recalled 7 dreams total today, and I proved the power of the DEILD method as a sort of LDing catch-all to getting lucid easily. Details on page 7 of my DJ!




> 18.05.201098: 5.18.10; 10:30AM Part 5: Dating Assistant Clyde Machine! (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Coming out of a dream, I visualized a new one and found myself in a field of red and yellow flowers. I wanted to do the task of the month, but I wanted it to be more interesting than merely handing a flower to someone, so I put a couple in the field in front of me. Unaware of my presence, they faced away from me and were naked, appearing almost as cartoon characters, sitting next to one another, unmoving. 
> 
> I pulled up a yellow flower and tapped the young lady on her shoulder, holding up the flower where she could see it. She turned her head, enough to see the flower but not enough for me to see details of her face, and waited a few moments before her hand shot up and plucked the flower from my hand. I watched and waited, expecting her to give the flower to the young man next to her, but the dream faded out before I saw anything further.

----------


## ninja9578

Ack! Damn faulty logic, I thought I did the task last night, but thought they were something totally different  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

**Skydiving**
I was with Tigress and we were on top of a tall building.  I looked over the edge.  I could see the street far below, and there was traffic on the street.  The cars looked like ants from up there.  I could also see something circular.  I remembered that it was a stargate.  Tigress and I were aiming for that stargate.  I remembered what we were going to do.  We were going to base jump without a parachute and aim for the stargate but what if I missed?  I'd be a pancake.  Apparently Tigress saw the worry.  She asked if I was lucid.  She said to do a reality check.  I did a nose-pinch reality check and discovered I was dreaming!

Now that I realized I was dreaming, Tigress and I jumped off the building with no hesitation now.  On the way down I was still a bit concerned that I would miss the stargate.  I'd have to fly back up, and I didn't want to end up somewhere different from where Tigress ended up That was not necessary, however, as we both dropped straight through the stargate with no difficulty.  We both plunged through the stargate into the wormhole, and went speeding through the wormhole which was a very cool effect.  We came tumbling out the other end of the stargate, and I tumbled into something hard and things went dark

----------


## WarriorTiger

Soon I was standing on the Empire State Building. I was wearing a black and orange base jumping suit. Raven was wearing a black and blue one. She looked over at me. "You seem really excited." she shouted over the wind. I hooked up my orange helmet. "You forget, this was a goal of mine before the Task of the Month!" I shouted back. I lifted my arms out and jumped off the building. The wind rushed by me and I headed toward the Stargate below. I wanted to make sure I wasn't going to fast, because you leave the gate at the same speed you enter it. I caught a wind current and used it to slow my approach. I entered the gate.

----------


## J.D.

Damn, the month's nearly over! I'm going to do it anyway even if I don't get it in time.  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Good luck guys  :smiley:   There is still time

----------


## Requiem

> Good luck guys   There is still time



I had a decent 20 minute lucid last night but couldn't find a skyscraper anywhere.  I was flying above and all around the city.  I was asking DC's for the location but got attacked and shit.

At one point I was using a computer (with a screen obviously) but didn't think to try and use it to teleport.

----------


## Genin

Only a few days left of this month but I'll try to get em both done  ::happyhappy::

----------


## jpmcruiser

I find that when I wake up in the morning, I usually have a REM dream (you know what I mean). So hopefully I might be able to get myself up like that and go into a WILD. Btw is it easier to have dream recalls from WILDs or is it the same as all of the other LD's?

----------


## TerriblyLovely

I tried the advanced last night but lost lucidity half way through.
I was in a city, with really tall sky scrapers all around me. Assumed it was New York although I wasn't sure. I didn't know which one to skydive off so I summonded a helicopter and got in. I wasn't driving it though; some random DC was. I was just looking out of the window in fascination at the huge city below me. Suddenly I saw 'the building' it was like way way taller than all the others and I told the pilot to take me there. He refused and made a beeline straight for the ground and we crashed.

So yeah :/
I'm going to try again tonight though

----------


## XeL

> He walks out through the door. I somehow end up on the top floor of the building. I look out over Stockholm. "Ah, that's the roof where I did some urban exploration". My dad told me it has been shut off from the public ever since a guy fell over the railing (this didn't actually happen). "Wait, when did he tell me that?" "What day is it today" I notice that my watch is missing. I become lucid. "WOW, it was just a dream", I think to myself. There is a woman staring at me standing there talking for myself. "You probably think I'm insane, huh?" I say and smile. "NO NOT AT ALL" She replies in a nervous voice. I come to think of the task of the month. I look through the office for a flower but all I can find is a big cactus plant in a black pot. I grab it and throw it at her. She gets hit by it and falls down on the floor screaming. I walk past her and enter the elevator. I start thinking of the moon. What if I can take this elevator all the way to the moon? I look away and try to imagine a button saying: Moon. I look back, just numbers. I try it two more times. Nothing happens. A what the fuck. I hit all buttons at once. They all start glowing and the elevator starts shaking. I find myself in bed, awake.



Meh. ;/

----------


## Cabletv

I have 2 days left to try, right ?

I think the flower, for me, seems a little harder  ::o:  I'm weird like that ;P

But if I can get to a skyscraper, it should be no problem  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

I think there are 31 days in May  :tongue2:   2 days left from now  ::D:

----------


## AURON

I Headed outside, and everything was in 16 bit. It looked like I was in Final Fantasy III (VI) and there were chocobos and moogles walking about. I thought about the task of the month and saw shrubs with flowers among them and picked one up and gave it to a moogle. It spun around and said "Kupu" as the dream faded out.  

Taken from here.

----------

